# Ως μια εποχή όλα πήγαιναν καλά



## Theseus (Nov 15, 2016)

The context is about Christmas & the adults were getting on with their chores, while the children were playing with their toys. The author with some satisfaction says:

 Ήταν μια χρυσή ευκαιρία για να συναντηθούν αυτοί οι δυο πολύ διαφορετικοί κόσμοι.

The question title is the opening sentence of the passage. Does it mean "considering it was a special season"? 
"As a season everything was going well" sounds translationese & certainly not English. Thanks!:down::woot:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi, Theseus. This phrase means "Up until a certain time, everything was going well".


----------



## Theseus (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks, Palavra. I knew I had to be wrong. Your translation makes perfect sense. The author goes on to lament by implication the passing of the magic of Christmas & concludes:
 Μάλλον εμείς οι μεγάλοι χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο τη μαγεία των Χριστουγέννων γι' αυτό στεναχωριόμαστε για το τέλος αυτής της εποχής, το τέλος του παραμυθιού.


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2016)

So can we definitely rule out all the following...( a bit rough and ready, sorry)
As seasons go (or as far as seasons go) it was a success or the season as a whole (or overall) is going well or is a success?

I'm not getting "up until a certain time" ... ? My anglophonocentricism could be to blame, here?


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2016)

I meant ....
Anglophonocentrism.. :cheek:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes, we can rule it out :) *Εποχή *does not mean "season" here, it means "time". See definition in this link, under 2a:

χρονική περίοδος που χαρακτηρίζεται από γεγονότα ή καταστάσεις με ιδιαίτερη σημασία: _Tην ~ που γεννήθηκε το πρώτο μας παιδί ζούσαμε στην Aθήνα. Tην ~ που πήρα το πτυχίο γνωριστήκαμε._​


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2016)

OK, thanks, Palavra. For some reason I thought it also covered "season" as in the festive season, the Christmas season.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2016)

Ως is a time preposition here, so it only translates as "up until". And I'm not so sure that we can say "εποχή" as in "εποχή των Χριστουγέννων"; We would probably say περίοδος there, as εποχή is used for longer periods of time in that sense, e.g. Η εποχή των παγετώνων (= Ice Age).


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks, again, Palavra.
Epoch would similarly only refer to longer periods in English (or simiarly to important periods marking significant events). In English you can of course say festive period or festive season.
For some reason, maybe because there was no "season" (other than σαιζόν) in Greek, I thought εποχή filled the breach.

If you google "εποχή των Χριστουγεννων" you will get a few hits, I just noticed.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 16, 2016)

The passage is all about Christmas. I'll have to paraphrase my translation, which I'm sure is pretty much on target:-
The passage begins with the above sentence. The next sentence, elaborating on the Ως μια εποχή &c describes how adults were getting on with their jobs, while the children were playing with their toys, & the celebrations ήταν μια χρυσή ευκαιρία για να συναντηθούν αυτοί οι δυο πολύ διαφορετικοί κόσμοι. 
The next paragraph tells how the children grew up with fairy tales--the good always victorious, the noble prince rescuing the pretty girl from the evil dragon. Tha adults were careful that the fairy tale was continued & each Christmas hid presents which they said a fat old man in red with a long beard brought. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποτέ ακριβώς ήρθε το τέλος αυτής της *εποχής*. Μπορεί να ήταν πριν από δέκα η δεκαπέντε χρόνια. Ήταν πάντως τότε που η μαγεία είχε μια θέαση στη ζωή όλων μας. Ήταν *η εποχή* κατά την οποία θεωρούνταν έγκλημα να μην κάνεις το χατίρι ενός παιδιού. Τότε, ναι, ο Άι Βασίλης είχε πράγματι θέση στη ζωή μας. 
The final paragraph concludes:- 'Ask a seven year old child if he is bothered that this year Father Christmas is sick & has decided to send his present by airmail. Μάλλον αδιάφορο θα του φανεί. Αρκεί το πανάκριβο παιχνίδι να φτάσει στα χέρια του εγκαίρως. Μάλλον εμείς οι μεγάλοι χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο τη μαγεία των Χριστουγέννων γι' αυτό στενοχωριόμαστε για το τέλος αυτής της *εποχής*, το τέλος του παραμυθιού.
I have highlighted εποχή to show how often the word is used in this piece. I hope that this helps those more expert than I in determining the meaning of this word in this context. 
At least it seems that the things which puzzle me are not too trivial to submit to the forum.:)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2016)

pontios said:


> If you google "εποχή των Χριστουγεννων" you will get a few hits, I just noticed.


149, to be exact, and most of them seem to be either translations from English articles or have a slightly different meaning. I don't doubt that this expression may become more widely used in the future, as have other anglicisms, but right now it's not what people usually say.

In Greek, we usually say «οι γιορτές» for the Christmas period, i.e. _Τι θα κάνεις τις γιορτές;_, because it encompasses not only Christmas, but also the second day of Christmas (26 December), New Year's Eve, New Year's Day and the Epiphany, all bank holidays in Greece. In magazines, newspapers etc. people usually write «η περίοδος των εορτών» or «η εορταστική περίοδος» or plain «τα Χριστούγεννα».


----------



## Theseus (Nov 16, 2016)

The word I translated as 'celebrations' in paragraph 1, was indeed οι γιορτές.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd say "the holidays" here :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποτέ ακριβώς ήρθε το τέλος αυτής της *εποχής*. Μπορεί να ήταν πριν από δέκα η δεκαπέντε χρόνια. Ήταν πάντως τότε που η μαγεία είχε μια θέαση στη ζωή όλων μας. Ήταν *η εποχή* κατά την οποία θεωρούνταν έγκλημα να μην κάνεις το χατίρι ενός παιδιού. Τότε, ναι, ο Άι Βασίλης είχε πράγματι θέση στη ζωή μας.
> ...



And here it means the *age *of innocence, not referring to the age or a particular stage in any person's life but to society in general, as in _day and age_.

Since we're into time, age, era, epoch, period, aeon etc., to everything there is a season, and a time to every purpose under heaven:



daeman said:


> ...
> Turn! Turn! Turn! (to Everything There is a Season) - The Byrds



And a song for each occasion.  

'Tis the season of the folly 
tralalalala lala lala
Deck the halls with clubs of holly
Reason will subside, the dark side rule


----------



## Theseus (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks to all. Because there were many occurrences of εποχή in this passage with slightly different shades of meaning, it led me to ask what Ως μια εποχή actually meant. Does the author use it correctly here? Palavra's 'up to a certain time, everything was going well' seems to imply that after that certain time, things all turned pear-shaped. Am I wrong? The author of this passage seems not to have been precise in his use of Greek in this opening phrase. Sloppy, perhaps.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ...The author of this passage seems not to have been precise in his use of Greek in this opening phrase. Sloppy, perhaps.



Not at all. Repeating Palavra's link from #6 with additional flavors and examples to clarify it further:

*2α*. χρονική περίοδος με ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά: _H εποχή μας,_ αυτή που ζούμε. _Άλλες εποχές τότε!_, σε αντιδιαστολή με την εποχή μας. _H παλιά καλή εποχή._ _H εποχή μου_, όταν ήμουν νέος ή ώριμος. Z_ούμε στην εποχή της ταχύτητας και της πληροφορικής. _|| χρονική περίοδος που χαρακτηρίζεται από γεγονότα ή καταστάσεις με ιδιαίτερη σημασία: _Tην εποχή που γεννήθηκε το πρώτο μας παιδί ζούσαμε στην Aθήνα. Tην εποχή που πήρα το πτυχίο γνωριστήκαμε._ (έκφρ.) _είναι κτ. της εποχής, _είναι μοντέρνο ή τη χαρακτηρίζει. ΦΡ _η εποχή των ισχνών / παχιών αγελάδων*. αφήνω* εποχή. ζει* σε άλλη εποχή.

_Those were _*the days*, _my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2016)

Theseus, can you please provide the entire passage in Greek?


----------



## Theseus (Nov 16, 2016)

Willingly, but baby-sitting now. I will submit it when I can.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 16, 2016)

Ως μια εποχή όλα πήγαιναν καλά. Οι μεγάλοι ασχολούνταν με τις δουλειές τους, τα παιδιά με τα παιχνίδια τους και οι γιορτές ήταν μια χρυσή ευκαιρία για να συναντηθούν αυτοί οι δυο πολύ διαφορετικοί κόσμοι. Τα παιδιά μεγάλωναν με παραμύθια όπου παντού νικούσαν οι καλοί και ο γενναίος πρίγκιπας έσωζε την όμορφη κοπέλα από τον κακό δράκο. Οι μεγάλοι φρόντιζαν να συνεχιστεί το παραμύθι και κάθε Χριστούγεννα έκρυβαν τα δώρα που, όπως λέγανε, έφερνε ένας παχουλός γέροντας με γενειάδα που φόρεσε κόκκινα και πετούσε από σπίτι σε σπίτι, από χώρα σε χώρα! Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε ακριβώς ήρθε το τέλος αυτής της εποχής. Μπορεί να ήταν πριν από δέκα η δεκαπέντε χρόνια. Ήταν πάντως τότε που η μαγεία είχε μια θέση στη ζωή όλων μας. Ήταν η εποχή κατά την οποία θεωρούνταν έγκλημα να μην κάνεις το χατίρι ενός παιδιού. Τότε, ναι, ο Άι Βασίλης είχε πράγματι θέση στη ζωή μας. 
Ρωτήστε σήμερα ένα επτάχρονο παιδάκι αν το πειράζει που φέτος ο Άι Βασίλης είναι άρρωστος και αποφάσισε να στείλει το δώρο του ταχυδρομικώς. Μάλλον αδιάφορο θα του φανεί. Αρκεί το πανάκριβο παιχνίδι να φτάσει στα χέρια του εγκαίρως. Μάλλον εμείς οι μεγάλοι χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο τη μαγεία των Χριστουγέννων γι' αυτό στενοχωριόμαστε για το τέλος αυτής της εποχής, το τέλος του παραμυθιού.
I think I have transcribed it all. Just one point. The author uses και several times before a vowel. What exactly is the rule? I hope it solves the vexed question of εποχή.:cheek::)


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... The author uses και several times before a vowel. What exactly is the rule?



*και ή κι *(the current school grammar rule + some tips)

*"και εγώ", "και γω" ή "κι εγώ"; *(some tips)

As for the title question, after seeing the entire passage, I'd go with Palavra's rendering for εποχή:



Palavra said:


> Hi, Theseus. This phrase means "Up until a certain time, everything was going well".



perhaps with a tiny variation: "Up to a certain time." Up to a certain point, because later on things get a bit more complicated.

(It is the dawning of a) New Era - The Specials


----------



## Theseus (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks, Daeman. I'm still not sure exactly of the rule about κι & και, partly because I don't completely understand the texts given about το γραπτό & το προφορικό λόγο. The rule I have hitherto followed is that και is the standard word used before a consonant sound or in any formal usage (whether speech or writing), while κι is the colloquial variant used before a vowel sound. Also is και is both formal and informal while κι is only informal? Another source gives this:-
και ή κι;

Το κι χρησιμοποιείται κατά προτίμηση όταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει με φωνήεν και a fortiori αν αρχίζει με ε ή αι: 

α 
ε, αι 
ο, ω 
η, ι, υ, ει, οι
ου

Π.χ. αν πούμε και ένα δημιουργείται μια χασμωδία μεταξύ των δύο όμοιων φωνηέντων, ενώ με το κι ένα αποφεύγεται αυτό το πρόβλημα.
But I am uncertain whether the above means κι before those vowels.
I need a bit of help to simplify all this in English.


----------

